# We Need Your Help to Make a Movie Star



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I am going to tell you a story about how a suburban town (actually two towns) in Northern New Jersey came together in the most democratic way to try and get one of its children a walk-on role in the Mad Men casting call. This young girl was born and raised in Maplewood, New Jersey, and aspires to be a movie star. It takes a village to make a movie star; but we could sure use a little help from our friends to make that final push for Anne Vaccari. So I ask you my friends on the Kindle Boards to take a moment or two or three or as many as you want to help make Anne's dream come true and push her into the top ten of the votes for female contestants (and keep her there until September 17th, when voting ends).










Many of us are united in trying to help Anne fulfill her dream, which has a chance of happening. She is currently 11th and closing in on her dream to be in the final ten by September 17th. We need your help to get her into and keep her amongst the top ten females. PLEASE HELP!

As long as you don't use automatic voting software, I believe that the rules permit you, as a visitor, to vote as often as you like. I have found that closing your browser and waiting to log on to the Mad Men site for about ten-fifteen minutes is all that it takes for your vote to be counted. As far as I can tell, there is no rule that you can only vote once or even once a day for that matter.

You can vote for Anne here: http://madmencastingcall.amctv.com/browse/detail/MBYEI5

I'm probably going to be sent to detention hall for doing this; but it is worth it. FULL DISCLOSURE: I do not know Anne personally, but the whole town seems to be engaged in trying to help her. PLEASE HELP


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

There you go! Happy to help.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks. As we say in Maplewood, vote early and often, cuz you can.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you all for helping us at the one yard line. We got Anne over the goal, but we will need to keep her in the top ten until the 17th of Sept. Hope you will help us keep in the top ten until then. 

Thank you

Phil


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I used to live in New Jersey.  I voted for Anne.  Glad to help.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks to all who helped, Anne is in the top ten pack.  However, her competitors are gaining and we still need your help in keeping her there through September 17th.

Phil


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

It is trench warfare at this point.  so those who would like to help, fix bayonets and pitch in!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I voted. She's a beautiful young lady and I'd like to help give her a chance to achieve her dream.

Linda


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

I voted. Happy to help!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Linda,

Thank you.  The two communities "organized" a voting bloc to help Anne pursue her dream; it is definitely a grassroots effort.  No central organizing group, just Anne who originally posted on the local message board asking if anyone would vote for her.  It caught fire like a match thrown on dry kindling.  We even have a moderator who lives in Hong Kong (he is originally from this area) who votes while others are asleep.  I think that this whole effort has caught Anne by surprise, and she has been pretty humbled and amazed by the outpouring of support.  It takes a village to make a movie star!  

But we expect that the competition will grow fiercer as the deadline of September 17th nears.  That is why I am going on this and the message board that I run to encourage others to help us out.  Thank you!

In the grand old New Jersey voting tradition, we tell everyone to vote early and often; only this time no one goes to the slammer.   

Phil


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you Thea, see my reply to Linda above.

Phil


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Done!!  Good luck
One of my lifelong penpals (of 33 years) was from Maywood.  Richie.  Great Guy...Wonderful family.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Count one more vote for Anne.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

ooo .. I just made the vote ticker move to 18660


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you all.  Just remember, you can vote early and often in this one.  Just close your browser between votes!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

I just voted for Anne  

Vianka


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I added a vote.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you all, again.  Just remember, you can vote early and often in this one.  Just close your browser between votes! 

I know that I speak for Anne in thanking each and every one of you.  The battle is just getting started.  It is quite interesting to see the strategies of the various contestants as they move up and down the rankings.

In the grand old New Jersey tradition: vote early and often.  This time no one goes to the slammer.  Just don't use BOTS.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

We are in the home stretch and Anne has made it to the first page of the competition. However, her adversaries are regrouping and coming on strong. Hope you will continue to help us in this effort to get young Anne a walk-on role in Mad Men. Thank you.

http://madmencastingcall.amctv.com/browse/detail/MBYEI5


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

I was just vote 23,106. YAY!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Voted! Good Luck!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi again,

We are trying to solidify Anne's position in the top ten before the voting ends at 5:00 PM on Friday, September 17th.

Thank you for your help; we are down to the home stretch and we expect a fight to the finish.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I voted!
Hope she gets in!
Will vote again whenever it lets me.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I voted again. 25,472


Go, Anne!


Linda


----------



## G.L. Douglas (Jun 27, 2010)

Just saw this thread, just voted.  She's so delicately pretty. Would love to see her reach her goal.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I voted again.
The secret will be to keep this thread visible.

Just sayin......


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I voted. Good luck to her!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just voted. 28617 Votes now. I hope she makes it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Voted again this morning.
Wow she is moving up in the pack, slowly.
But the woman from Baltimore is way out there.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you all for helping to get Anne in the top ten and keeping her there. We are in the final two days of voting, so I hope that you will stick with us to the end. Anne is now in fifth place amongst the female contestants and seems to be holding her own. We do, however, expect a last minute blitz, particularly from some of the contestants that Anne has passed by. You can also keep track of the two town's efforts on the town message board, Maplewood On-Line at 
http://www.southorangevillage.com/vc/comments.php?DiscussionID=57206

Thank you very much for your help.

Phil


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I voted again, just to guard against those last-minute blitzes.

Good luck!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Again, thank you all for your support.  When Anne first started this venture and thought she might just get a few votes, she promised that she would buy puppies for everyone if she won.  I wonder where she is going to get 31,000 puppies.  

The blitz is starting and and we can use everyone manning the ramparts!  Twenty-Four hours till voting is declared over. (5:00 EDT)

thank you again for yur help.

Phil


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I thought I would share with you the video that Anne just did this morning thanking her supporters for their help. You have also been a great force in helping her get to this position. Today is the last day of voting and you can still help to keep Anne in the top ten females.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Voted again. Good luck!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I enjoyed the video. It's so nice to hear her voice and to know how appreciative she is. I've been voting every day. Let us know if she makes it.

Linda


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you, everyone, for supporting Anne's campaign.  Voting ends today at 5 PM EDT.  We hope to have Anne comfortably in fourth plae by that time.  After that the decision is made by the Mad Men team from the ten finalists.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Voted one more time.   

Hey, I'm from Chicago--can't help myself.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

It is ten minutes to the closing of votes and Anne is comfortably in the middle of the pack. Thank you all again for your support. 

You still have ten minutes to vote. Don't forget to vote early and often. New Jersey rules apply and this time no one goes to the slammer.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I am pleased to report that Anne finished in the middle of the pack for female contestants in the Mad Men casting call and will now move on to the next stage of competition. Thank you for this tremendous outpouring of support. 

Phil


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Yay! That's wonderful.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Anne sends this Thank You to all who have helped her.

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/video/video.php?v=542202125702

Thank you so much from all of us in Maplewood/South Orange NJ


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

That was a sweet video. I hope she makes it in the next phase.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

YAY! Congrats to Anne.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I voted so often I am now disguised as a pirate in order to avoid the authorities.

(Oh that's right, they don't care about me).

congratulations to Anne.
We all hope she makes it onto the show.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you all again for your great support.  From what I know, Anne is a great kid and this was something she did not think she could have gotten, which makes it doubly sweet.  It is amazing what a bunch of insomniac message board and Kindle Board members can wrought.  I know she is flabbergasted that she has been given this marvelous opportunity at such a young age (she is still in college).  

Thank you again.

Phil


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I wanted to thank everyone who pitched in to get Anne Vicarri into the final round in the Mad Men contest. Unfortunately the producer went for the glitz and chose someone else rather than our hometown girl. I wanted to share Anne's sentiments that she posted on Maplewood OnLine, the message board on which she and I both belong.
_
Ladies and Gentleman,

The winners have been announced, FINALLY.
Sadly I did not get the walk on role, rather Carolina and Boris won!

Just another bump in the road that I'm sure Meryl Streep has experienced but am only sad because I feel like I may have let you all down with the hard work you put in! I still cannot express what this whole contest has meant for me and has done for me - I'm able to look back on this as a huge turning point even though we didn't win the main prize.

All I can do now it just keep swimming!

You all are amazing people in two (or three) amazing towns and I hope people know that if they do something like this that they can turn to you all and get as close as I did! We still beat thousandssss of entries to get to into the top ten and every one in the top had very interesting photo's and put a lot of hard work into this so it was a good try.

Here's looking at you maplewoodians/south orangians_ 

Thank you again for your help.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh well. Tell her not to give up!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

KarenW.B. said:


> Oh well. Tell her not to give up!


I think that we will be hearing a lot about Anne Viccari in the future. Maplewood/South Orange/Millburn NJ has been a fertile breeding ground for actors. Some that I recall are Anne Hathaway, Elizabeth Shue, Zach Braff, it's a long list. I think it has something to do with the water.


----------

